# Armate una show laser por 2U$



## Fogonazo (Jul 23, 2008)

Armate una show láser! por 2U$

*Materiales: *

* 1 Una taza o tubo plástico 
* 1 Puntero láser 
* 1 Percha de metal o trozo de alambre
* 1 Parlante 
* 1 Pedazo de látex (Puede ser un trozo de globo, o de un guante)
* 1  Cinta adhesiva 
* 1 Banditas elásticas
* 1 CD de Julio Iglesias

Mas que fácil: 

Forra la boca de la taza o tubo con el látex y mantenelo en su lugar (Bien tenso) con cinta. Reforzar con 1 o 2 banditas elásticas

Del  CD corta un cuadradito de 1,5 * 1,5 Cm y pegarlo en medio del látex con el cual tapaste la boca del tubo. (Con la parte espejada asía arriba)

Con la percha o alambre, armate un soporte, el cual rodee la taza sostenga el puntero apuntando directo al trozo de CD. 

Por ultimo, si empleaste una taza de plástico debes cortarle el fondo, si empleaste un trozo de tubo no cortas nada.

Una vez cortado pegas el tubo sobre un parlante de tamaño adecuado (Tratando de que quede hermético y conectas este a una fuente de audio.

*Y listo! el show láser para tu fiesta.*

*Explicación metafísica:*
El movimiento del parlante con la música se transmite a la membrana de látex
Esta lo transmite al trozo de CD que trabaja de espejo variando el ángulo de reflexión del láser.
Sobre este rebota la luz a del puntero láser dibujando formas acordes a la música 


Cool Music Driven Laser Pointer Light Show! - Video


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

Bueno, en 5 min. se me ocurrio que me gustaba mas el "ambito" de "barras y ondas" del wmp. con esto (si lo llegas a entender) veras que primero haces un barrido horizontal y luego con un altavoz con un espejo en o por membrana a 45º cosigues barrido vertical. Se hace el espejo lo acho que necesites (esto va segun la distancia, con 3cm de separacion de la rueda hexagonal con espejos es suficiente, sin embargo a mas distancia mayor amplitud tendra la señal mostrada).

Y con esto mustras la forma de la onda con un laser, el barrido se encarga del tiempo y el altavoz de la amplitud.

Estoy por comprarme un laser verde y usar el techo de mi habitacion en plan osciloscopio musical...


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jul 23, 2008)

Yo construi algo asi hace varios años pero con dos parlantes chicos tipo auriculares.

PD: Me canse de hacer click en la imagen del VIDEO. Jua jua juaaaaa


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

mmm... estoy evaluando mi idea, igual la llevo a cabo, ¿pero ande puedo encontrar un espejo exagonal para hacer el barrido? venderse se tienen que vender por huevos para equipos profesionales de show laser ¿alguien sabe algo?


----------



## Elvic (Jul 23, 2008)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Yo construi algo asi hace varios años pero con dos parlantes chicos tipo auriculares.
> 
> *PD: Me canse de hacer click en la imagen del VIDEO. Jua jua juaaaaa*




No entendía el porque esta PD que pones, hasta que me paso lo mismo jajajaaj

Que curioso verdad...? pero creo se hace por "instinto"  jajaj ja ja


----------



## FORRITO (Jul 23, 2008)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> mmm... estoy evaluando mi idea, igual la llevo a cabo, ¿pero ande puedo encontrar un espejo exagonal para hacer el barrido? venderse se tienen que vender por huevos para equipos profesionales de show laser ¿alguien sabe algo?



Y si conpras uno redondo y lo cortas?


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

FORRITO dijo:
			
		

> Hemp dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre, teniendo en cuenta que necesito que reflacten los lados del hexagono y que los espejos se fabrican planos... no tiene mucho sentido lo que dizes.  Lo que necesitaria serian 6 espejos cuadrados y pegar estos a los lados de un hexagono perfecto, si el hexagono no es perfecto me tabulara el eje del motor por estar mal repartido el peso y el barrido sera discontinuo. por eso lo de comprarlo, porque como el rotor no sea perfecto la liamos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 23, 2008)

FORRITO dijo:
			
		

> Hemp dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Motor de barrido de impresora láser de descarte, motor con espejo exagonal adosado


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jul 23, 2008)

Lo mas simpático es que si alimentan el parlante con una señal de frecuencia constante obtienen las simétricamente hermosas curvas de Lissajous.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curva_de_Lissajous

Saludos.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> FORRITO dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pues si te sobra uno avisa, porque yo lo que son impresoras laser... como que no tengo ni creo que valla a tener (ni rota ni en perfecto estado).


----------



## quimypr (Dic 8, 2008)

Un chico de la ET Republica Francesa se armo un osciloscopio mecanico como el que dice hemp.


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 8, 2008)

por que no buscas una en algun deshuesadero de computadoras? seguro hay uno por donde vives...

O en algun lugar que reparen computadoras de seguro tienen una que no sirva y que te pueden vender...


----------



## Guest (Dic 9, 2008)

Por aqui en españa no tengo ni idea, me he cansado de buscar en ebay y en internet, solo encuentro espejos profesionales y octogonales en la pajina de american DJ, a 30$, altavoces de largo recorrido consegi, pero sin espejo rotatoio... e impresoras laser por ahi tiradas no se suelen ver.

Asi que sigo como estaba, si alguien se encuentra uno de estos espejos que avise.


----------



## ciri (Dic 9, 2008)

porque no armas un modelo de madera y le pagas, los espejos (o CD's cortados pueden ser tambien), para armar el exágono?


----------



## Guest (Dic 9, 2008)

ciri dijo:
			
		

> porque no armas un modelo de madera y le pagas, los espejos (o CD's cortados pueden ser tambien), para armar el exágono?


Pues porque no tengo herramientaas para trabajar madera, lo acabaria haciendo a mano y tabularia, aparte ya he probado a hacer movidas raras con espejos y pegamento y tabula, desajustando el escaneao y haciendo que se salga del rotor.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Dic 14, 2008)

Hola Hemp,

Un poco de imaginacion, esos espejos o algo asi, tambien lo tiene las registradoras de los supermercados, las fijas y las de mano (lectoras de codigos de barra)
Las Impresoras laser. las fotocopiadoras.

Date una vuelta por los servicios tecnicos de estas maquinas y te tiras un mangazo (practica tu mejor cara de pobresito.

Un poco mas de empeño con tus trabajos en madera. acordate que los robot de corte laser, no hace mucho que se inventaron, jajaja

Tiene que ser muy ancho? podes usar un motor de DVD, y en la misma torrecita le haces el feseteado y en cada lado le pegas los cudraditos de CD recortados. Despues balancealo, haciendo ahujeritos en los espejitos. 

Me imajino que solo es para hacer experimentos, si queres un trabajo terminado, tendras que pagar a un tornero, que te lo deja chanta, en alumninio.


Saludos


----------



## Guest (Dic 24, 2008)

va, hoy me he puesto con mis altavoces, una tapa de powerade (refresco) y un DVD inservivble, resultado: IMPOSIBE, aun salvando las tabulaciones y el ruido en el puntero..

a ver si subo un video, algo hace pero ni de coña lo deseado, necesito unos buenos espejos, lo curioso es que "a mano" consigo perfectamente el efecto deseado.


----------

